# FR: It is very important for us to exercise



## French Person

"il est plus important pour nous à exercer chaque jour" 
My question regarding this sentence is that, i looked up in the dictionary the word "exercise" which is exercise(m) however, it also says exercer(vt). In this sentence i am trying to say that "it is very important for us *(to exercise). Will the preposition "à" apply to the context. If so then please tell me why does it have to be "à exercer" and not just "il est plus important pour nous exercer chaque jour. I am pretty sure that i need à in front of the verb "exercer" however does it have to be conjugated.

Thanks for your help


----------



## quinoa

What is the context for your "exercise"?

Il est important que nous exercions / que nous nous exercions / que nous fassions de l'exercice tous les jours.

Mind the translation of "*for someone/something to* ...":
It's important *for* wine *to be kept* in constant temperature = Il est important que le vin soit maintenu ...
It's unusual *for* her *to lose* her temper = C'est rare qu'elle se mette en colère
*For* a boy of your age *to get married* is a very big mistake. = Qu'un garçon de ton âge se marie est une très grave erreur.
He bought a video *for* his children *to* *be able to* watch cartoons. = Il a acheté un magnétoscope pour que ses enfants puissent regarder des dessins animés.


----------



## French Person

Sorry, if my question was a bit confusing. I am trying to say that "It is very important for "us" to exercise every day. Would it be "il est plus important pour (for) nous(us) à exercice....


----------



## quinoa

Does "for us" mean "in our opinion"?
*A notre avis* il est très important d'exercer/de s'exercer/de faire de l'exercice (?)


----------



## French Person

yes i don't mean it in a nous form where you have to do the conjugation but "for us' in general as people.


----------



## quinoa

I'm getting it, at last!!!!

So it's "il est important *de*...". In such structures with "il est+ adjectif" you will find "de", but "il" here must be impersonal pronoun.


----------



## French Person

Or can i say il est plus important pour les gens à exercice chaque jour pour trente-minutes?


----------



## FelicityConditions

I would use the "Il est important de ..." that quinoa suggested. The impersonal construction implies that it refers to everybody and "pour les gens" doesn't sound idiomatic to me. 

"Exercice" is a noun in French and "exercise" is a verb in your sentence. If you're going to translate it with "exercer", it needs an object, so you could say "exercer son corps" for example, or "s'exercer". "Faire de l'exercice" or even "faire du sport" might sound better.

"For thirty minutes" should be "*pendant* trente minutes".

For your whole sentence, I would suggest "Il est important de faire de l'exercice chaque jour pendant trente minutes."


----------



## Grop

Hello, I like FelicityConditions' suggestion.

Note "Il est plus important" would be "it is more important". _Very_ would be _très_: _Il est très important..._


----------



## MHastings

French Person, both Quinoa and FelicityConditions have given you good translations.  Your difficulty seems to lie in a reluctance to let go of the "for".  "For someone to do something" is idiomatic and specific to English; it can't be translated literally into French.

"Pour qqn faire qqch" just doesn't work in French.  You have to use either "que..." as Quinoa suggested, or an impersonal expression as FelicityConditions suggested.  And my professors would have agreed with Grop that the impersonal expression is preferred.


----------



## French Person

Thank you for your help.


----------



## PGalbe

I want to say "It is very important to the pianist". à la ?
C'est très importante à la pianiste.


----------



## Grop

Bonjour, ce serait plutôt _C'est très important pour la pianiste._

(Or _pour le pianiste_, in the case of a male pianist).


----------



## PGalbe

Many thanks...for some reason I thought "pour" was an english "faux ami".  And thank you for the LE of a male pianiste.
_So: C'est très important pour le pianiste._


----------

